# Scar Prevention?



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Let the big guy outside last night, brought him in a few minutes later and he was sporting a pretty little gash by his eye. Narrowly missed the eyeball. No idea what happened.

We had to run, I had work so opted not to go to the e-vet and just went to the vet today... So we missed the window for stitches I got a topical antibiotic, its lightly scabbed now.

Any tips for preventing/minimizing scarring? As much as he could use the street cred, I think I'd rather not...

It looks deeper in person than in the picture.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

I've heard Nustock works well for hair growth. Personally I've had good luck with blue kote. I had a dog with a scrape on his face and the flies wouldn't stay off of it so I put blue kote on it daily and within 3-5 days it had hair growth.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Princesspaola21 said:


> I've heard Nustock works well for hair growth. Personally I've had good luck with blue kote. I had a dog with a scrape on his face and the flies wouldn't stay off of it so I put blue kote on it daily and within 3-5 days it had hair growth.
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


I've heard NuStock too, but not blue kote. I'll have to look into it, thanks!

I'm just a bit concerned using products so close to his eye though. Seems like anything is going to find a way to migrate it, so I'd wanna make sure it's safe to come in contact with the eye.


----------



## Princesspaola21 (Oct 30, 2012)

Beret said:


> I've heard NuStock too, but not blue kote. I'll have to look into it, thanks!
> 
> I'm just a bit concerned using products so close to his eye though. Seems like anything is going to find a way to migrate it, so I'd wanna make sure it's safe to come in contact with the eye.


That was my problem too! It was on his cheek by his eye. The blue kote comes in a spray form commonly called blue spray lol but I didn't want to take any chances with getting it in his eye so I looked and they also had it in a dauber form. You unscrew the cap and it has a dauber attached that is dipped in the blue kote. I personally took a q tip since it was smaller and dabbed it on. I never had any issues with it getting near his eye but it will stain your hands bright blue and that ish doesn't wash off.

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cannon from NJ (Feb 4, 2013)

I dont know what blue kote is, but I do have NuStock. I'd put an ointment on that first, like Bag Balm, and then I would use NuStock during healing stage. I use Bag Balm pretty often for minor scratches, I even use it on myself. NuStock has such a strong smell!


----------



## pookie! (Jun 20, 2011)

I hear a lot of people use vitamin e on the areas as soon as they scab and have minimal scarring. This probably wont scar too bad anyway, honestly.


----------



## EckoMac (Aug 25, 2010)

Nustock will fix it even after it scars. Just use a Q-tip and for the love of all things good, do NOT let it touch your skin. It smell like 15 flavors of butt and takes days to wash off.


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

I always put bag balm on mine. Takes care of them really well. Sheba had some pretty nasty road burn and was RAW. can't even tell she jumped out a car moving 45 miles an hour haha

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Just an update!

I ended up using Vitamin E and a month later...


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Awesome! Looks like it healed up perfectly. You can't even tell he had a huge gash there a month ago!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2011)

I hopefully will be adopting a pitbull tomorrow. Whoever had him last keep him in the crate all the time, on his front elbows he was raw when the animal shelter got him. It has scabbed up but can I use any of the above mentioned items to help it grow his hair back. Thanks


----------



## Carriana (May 13, 2008)

Jasper said:


> I hopefully will be adopting a pitbull tomorrow. Whoever had him last keep him in the crate all the time, on his front elbows he was raw when the animal shelter got him. It has scabbed up but can I use any of the above mentioned items to help it grow his hair back. Thanks


Nu-Stock is the most commonly recommended hair regrowth product and from what I've heard works pretty well. I've had luck with Bag balm to keep scar tissue from chapping and it seems to help hair growth too in my experience.

In the future you may want to start your own thread with your question instead of threadjacking someone else's. Just FYI.


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2011)

Thanks didn't mean to jack the thread just thought it made sense to ask here instead of making a new thread for something already being discussed. Again thanks for the info.


----------



## DieselsMommie (Jul 7, 2013)

Cain's Mom said:


> I always put bag balm on mine. Takes care of them really well. Sheba had some pretty nasty road burn and was RAW. can't even tell she jumped out a car moving 45 miles an hour haha
> 
> Sent from Petguide.com Free App


Lol!! That Sheba really cracks me up! First eating the whole bag of dog food and now jumping out of a moving car. She must really keep you entertained!

Wow only using vitamin E made those results? That's amazing!

And I just bought nu stock myself, so far I'm impressed with it

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Cain's Mom (Oct 25, 2012)

DieselsMommie said:


> Lol!! That Sheba really cracks me up! First eating the whole bag of dog food and now jumping out of a moving car. She must really keep you entertained!
> 
> Wow only using vitamin E made those results? That's amazing!
> 
> ...


Oh she does! Lol she's a mess.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

Jasper said:


> I hopefully will be adopting a pitbull tomorrow. Whoever had him last keep him in the crate all the time, on his front elbows he was raw when the animal shelter got him. It has scabbed up but can I use any of the above mentioned items to help it grow his hair back. Thanks


Make sure that he always has a soft spot (under his elbows) when he lays down while the pressure sores are healing.

Since it's on a joint, it can take a lot longer to heal too so bear in mind that it could be a pretty lengthy process and they may re-open from time to time, so be sure to keep them clean.


----------



## Beret (May 22, 2013)

DieselsMommie said:


> Wow only using vitamin E made those results? That's amazing!


Well, Vitamin E and a young, very healthy, very active dog! (I'm sure those 3 had A LOT to do with it)

Also seeing the two pictures side by side makes me realize how much nicer the camera is on my new phone than my old one!


----------



## ThaLadyPit (Oct 12, 2008)

He looks darn good! I've not ventured into using Vit E, but I'm a big pro-bag balm person... I use it for everything lol. Even on myself and my kids if we get cuts or scrapes lol. I've even used it on burns from work b/c it works much better than aloe and burn care stuff.


----------



## ames (Jun 6, 2010)

wow awesome! Missed this at first, so glad to see its healed BEAUTIFULLY!!

this works really well and no stink ass butt smell lol You can get it cheaper on chewy.com
Natural Organic First Aid Cream, Ointment for Dogs - Dr. Harvey's


----------



## ~Missy~ (Apr 3, 2013)

Does anyone know if NuStock would work on old scars? Lyza has scars on her front elbows from being on concrete when she was a pup. Neither elbow has fur!


----------



## Jasper (Apr 18, 2011)

his elbows already healed up, I just want to see if he can grow hair back. thanks


----------

